

Ask HN: Would you want to work at the MIT Media Lab? - razorsharp

Media Lab is one crazy place to do research at. I deferred my application last year to MIT media lab and went on to do neural net research at IBM Almaden Research center.<p>There's no clear data about what are minimum requirements? How many students do they take etc.? The info is absolutely very less.<p>Can we form a small group of people who're applying.a private googlegroup would be great. Anyone?
======
anmol
As one of the ML alums on HN, happy to share a few pointers.

The lab is a total of about 250 grad students and faculty, including MS and
PhD. I imagine about 60% of grad students are MS. Even if you have an MS
before, you'll have to start with the Media Lab MS degree.

You really apply to a specific adviser, so its important to know your research
area, and define your past work in that context.

------
razorsharp
I am sure. However, the faculty seems to busy to reply. I know that they
receive a 100 emails per day.

